# new suv recommendation



## John81

Looking to purchase a new suv this year. Would like to keep it $60k and under. Prefer 3rd row seating and good in the sand. Anyone have any info on these new models that came out?


----------



## dena

I don't know about new vehicles, but paying $60 grand for a beach vehicle shows how out of whack new car prices are these days.
My first house was less than that.


----------



## hunter1

Hi, If you have to buy new, go with a Toyota 4 Runner.


----------



## 1BadF350

Suburban


----------



## Dyhard

Suburban for sure, I'm on my fourth. You can even sleep in one.


----------



## surffshr

John81 said:


> Looking to purchase a new suv this year. Would like to keep it $60k and under. Prefer 3rd row seating and good in the sand. Anyone have any info on these new models that came out?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just make sure it has 4 wheel drive and not just all wheel drive. Otherwise, most will do well in sand at correct tire pressure.


----------



## Big Rad

What ever you get, make sure you get the rust protection/coating applied at/by the dealership. When I finally sold my expedition, after 10 years in the sand and in the woods, my beast had no visible rust anywhere.


----------



## cooper138

love my suburban


----------



## ez2cdave

surffshr said:


> John81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure it has 4 wheel drive and not just all wheel drive.
> 
> 
> 
> SUBARU . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## John81

ez2cdave said:


> surffshr said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBARU . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not big enough
Click to expand...


----------



## Benji

What about a 4x4 converted van like a Quigley or Sportsmobiel.


----------



## L8FRFSHN

You didn't say specifically when you were thinking of purchasing, but everything I have seen and read about the new Jeep trucks coming out looks very promising.


----------



## carbine100

Mercedes sprinter.


----------



## surffshr

ez2cdave said:


> surffshr said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBARU . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In sand there is constant slippage between wheels. The system is constantly trying to shift power. This has been reported to be very hard on the system
Click to expand...


----------



## John81

L8FRFSHN said:


> You didn't say specifically when you were thinking of purchasing, but everything I have seen and read about the new Jeep trucks coming out looks very promising.


2016 models


----------



## 1BadF350

Have you test driven anything yet? I still think a Suburban or Tahoe would fit your needs. Suburban for more room. 
Ive had both and both were great on the sand.
For a daily driver i would choose Tahoe, but the Suburban has so much more room for gear.

i wish i had not ever sold my Tahoe.


----------



## kurazy kracka

ez2cdave said:


> SUBARU . . .


I don't believe him to be a lesbian


----------



## John81

1BadF350 said:


> Have you test driven anything yet? I still think a Suburban or Tahoe would fit your needs. Suburban for more room.
> Ive had both and both were great on the sand.
> For a daily driver i would choose Tahoe, but the Suburban has so much more room for gear.
> 
> i wish i had not ever sold my Tahoe.


I'm going to the Richmond show in a couple weeks the tahoe is one I've been eyeballing. Just seeing other people's opinions on all the current line ups. I think I've crossed off the Sequoia just because of the worst in class gas mileage


----------



## John81

kurazy kracka said:


> I don't believe him to be a lesbian


Lol!!!


----------



## 1BadF350

kurazy kracka said:


> i don't believe him to be a lesbian


hahahaha


----------



## 1BadF350

John81 said:


> I'm going to the Richmond show in a couple weeks the tahoe is one I've been eyeballing. Just seeing other people's opinions on all the current line ups. I think I've crossed off the Sequoia just because of the worst in class gas mileage


I gave up worrying about mileage long ago. LOL but now I'm wishing I got more than 12mpg.


----------



## John81

1BadF350 said:


> I gave up worrying about mileage long ago. LOL but now I'm wishing I got more than 12mpg.


I hear ya but I will be driving it back and fourth to work also...


----------



## dena

kurazy kracka said:


> I don't believe him to be a lesbian


We are all lesbians trapped in mens bodies.


----------



## kurazy kracka

If you plan to do a ton of soft sand beach you may want to look into the new toyotas with crawl control. Won't get that third row but that feature is incredible. Check out some YouTube videos. You can bury it to the frame and put it on auto pilot and it'll get itself out.


----------



## moose22dog

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TClCqnEeiGA


----------



## hifu

I,m a Toyota person but have checked out a lot of beach fishin trucks. If someone dropped 60k and said buy a beach fishing machine I would probably search out a good clean lo mileage suburban, preferably living in some southern state with no rust. Then I would drop the extra coin on outfitting it


----------



## dena

Yea, or a 4wd van.
To me, a 4wd van would be the ultimate beach fishing machine, if money and economy were no object.
Infinite customization possibilities exist, and nothing would stop it but a gas station.


----------



## John81

I've narrowed it down to Tahoe armada or 4 runner. I'm not buying my vehicle solely for beach driving.


----------



## 1BadF350

John81 said:


> I've narrowed it down to Tahoe armada or 4 runner. I'm not buying my vehicle solely for beach driving.


Tahoe for sure


----------



## John81

1BadF350 said:


> Tahoe for sure


the only thing i did'nt like about the tahoe was how cramped i felt sitting in it. that console is right up on you


----------



## js1172

jeep TJ trail cat, 707 hp v-8 39" tires, ultimate beach machine
js


----------



## John81

Just an update if anyone was curious I just went with a used Ford excursion desiel... changed my mind at last minute


----------



## 1BadF350

Nice!


----------



## Kwesi W.

John81 said:


> Just an update if anyone was curious I just went with a used Ford excursion desiel... changed my mind at last minute



AWESOME!

I currently have a Tundra SR5 w\ A.R.E CAMPER Top but my dream Beach truck would be a Diesel Excursion. Good for you!


----------



## John81

Kwesi W. said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I currently have a Tundra SR5 w\ A.R.E CAMPER Top but my dream Beach truck would be a Diesel Excursion. Good for you!


let me know when you want to go lol


----------



## Kwesi W.

Are you planning on getting a Beach Pass?


----------



## John81

Kwesi W. said:


> Are you planning on getting a Beach Pass?


For ai yes


----------



## ez2cdave

That Toyota "Crawl Control" was AMAZING ! ! !


----------



## Kwesi W.

I was thinking the same thing..


----------

